# Observation guidelines for Vertebroplasty?



## melert (Aug 5, 2011)

Does anyone know if there are observation guidelines for Vertebroplasty or Kyphoplasty in an ASC, if so where I could find them?  My facility is considering performing these procedures.  Just want to make sure all my bases are covered. There is no mention of observation in the LCD.

Thanks in advance!!


----------



## dwaldman (Aug 5, 2011)

My understanding is that you could proceed with scheduling this procedure as long as the recovery does not expect to take more than 24 + hours in ASC setting

http://www.medtronic.com/wcm/groups...ents/documents/21996_hes_percutaneous_ref.pdf

See page 4, I believe if there were notable "observation guidelines" Medtronic would mention this in their PDF


----------



## dwaldman (Aug 5, 2011)

Additionally, I was trying to confirm what the term observation guidelines was referring to.

https://www.cms.gov/manuals/downloads/clm104c14.pdf

I checked the CMS Internet only manual chapter 14 for ASCs and did not find a match on the search using word observation

This section below in the IOM comes to mind for concept observation services following a procedure that 6 hours of recovery is not sufficient to safely discharge the patient or other other conditions or post op complications would warrant an overnight observation of patient which would be seen in a hospital setting (the physician assesed the risk of the patient and determined they would benefit from observation services)

I do agree with the concept that the procedure is minimally invasive and can be performed in an ASC with extended recovery or a hospital setting with an overnight stay within observation designation.
https://www.cms.gov/manuals/downloads/clm104c04.pdf

Page 202

290 - Outpatient Observation Services
(Rev. 1, 10-03-03)
A3-3663, A3-3112.8.D, A-01-91


----------



## melert (Aug 8, 2011)

Wow, thank you!  I really appreciate the effort you put in to this.  I also checked the CMS guidlines and could not find anything doing just a search for the word observation.  The IOM section is helpful.

Thanks so much, again!


----------

